# OMG this place is dead at 3



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Where is everybody? And don't give me the "I have to get up early for work" excuse.:sport-smiley-002: 



I can't sleep.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Your up late..... oh yea School's out for summer..... If it wasn't for James there are very few people active here after 1 or 2. We don't have enough nite shifters on here at the moment that have access to a computer... :zzz:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Your up late..... oh yea School's out for summer..... If it wasn't for James there are very few people active here after 1 or 2. We don't have enough nite shifters on here at the moment that have access to a computer... :zzz:


yeah my friend caught her boyfriend cheating on her. So she wanted to talk at 3.evilGuitar:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

decent of you to lend her an ear....:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> decent of you to lend her an ear....:food-smiley-004:


I seem to do that alot


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I was already asleep because I have to do the job you're apperantly too good for.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> I was already asleep because I have to do the job you're apperantly too good for.


what? are you actually a dishwasher?


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> what? are you actually a dishwasher?


Up untill last week I was. Now Im a cook.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow two members....two promotions...two cooks. This is amazing..... You guys gonna swap recipes at 3 am ?????


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i quit. my boss wanted me to quit my band, because we practise once a week, and she wanted me to work basically every night
i also have summer school and get 1000 word assignments due the next day. and she's a bitch and yells alot. so i quit.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Xan... :rockon:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Right on Xan... :rockon:


nobody messes with me and my bandmates. NOBODY!!! 

lol:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm old and my bed is my best friend. That and the beer that puts me there. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I hear ya... I'm old and my bed is also my best friend... but we just don't get to spend much time together.. shift work sucks... but it's a living and eventually a way of life. Been on them for a loooong time..:frown:


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Work sucks big time*

Sheesk !! it's nice to be retired for the last 10 years. Since I was 55 I've spend a lot of days RV travelling, canoeing while drifting by the lakeshore and playing my D18GE Martin for the ducks and beaver. I stop now again to hear the call of the Loon and then slowly paddle back to shore in the evening to sit by the campfire,fry up my rainbows, watch a nice sunset and play a few before turning in.
Leaving for Reno on Wednesday for the Hot August Nights car rally then fly over to the Grand Canyon for a few days and rafting on the Colorado. Perhaps Jamacia in Nov then Hawaii in Dec. Ahh!! it sure sure is nice just to kick back do nothing and enjoy life .
But hey guys!! , your turn is a comin and when it does I will be pushin up the daisies so plan for it well and enjoy it when it does. You only live once so live it good.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

^^
Im trying to save up so I can go see the world next year, because before i know it, ill be done university and have a family. Then I'll be retired and just want to sleep. Plus I'm gonna need these good touring memories when I've got a shit day at work.:food-smiley-015: 

speaking of which, did you all know what you wanted to be after high school, and are you doing it right now? Cuz I still don't know what I want to do with the rest of my life.:frown:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I had the desire to be a recording engineer and it just didn't pan out. At that time my dad had no idea what that was and refused to help me out. I ended up taking civil tech in college and when I got out there wasn't that great a future in it. I decided to just work for a while and think about it. A year later and the apprenticeship idea popped into my head. I've always dabbled in electronics since i was younger so i went for an electrical apprenticeship. I've been an industrial electrician for the last 25 years and I enjoy it. it blends with my other hobbies which is musical equipment.... At work I wear a pager and I am basically on call. When something breaksdown I get a call.. The apprenticeship program is a good alternative for anyone who feels inclined and there is lots of jobs when you graduate. They train you and you get paid....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok the place is still dead at 3 AM...... no night workers out there with net access??? James where are ya .... Oh well I keep checking in to see if anybody else is around and after 1 AM I'm on my own.... :zzz:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

this place is always dead...we need some more members.


----------

